# The Flying Saucer auf dem Server.



## RobertVox1977 (4. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

Ich möchte Flying Saucer auf dem Server benutzen. Ich habe xhtml Datei, die Links zu css oder Fotos enthält. Wie kann ich das machen, dass Server sieht die css und img Dateien? Auf dem server kann ich natürlich nicht eine Festplatte berühren.


----------



## JavaMeister (4. Mrz 2014)

Bitte lese DIr deinen Text einmal durch.

Und frage dich: Wie soll das jemand verstehen?


----------



## ARadauer (5. Mrz 2014)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte Flying Saucer auf dem Server benutzen. Ich habe xhtml Datei, die Links zu css oder Fotos enthält. Wie kann ich das machen, dass Server sieht die css und img Dateien? Auf dem server kann ich natürlich nicht eine Festplatte berühren.



klar die festplatte vom server...


----------



## ARadauer (5. Mrz 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Bitte lese DIr deinen Text einmal durch.
> 
> Und frage dich: Wie soll das jemand verstehen?



was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------

